# ShurKetch crew at it again



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

We make a point never to fish on the weekends since all of my friends are retired and why fight the crowd. Had a friend, Wally, that I fished with here for yearsuntil hemoved to Texas, come to visit some of his friends. He told me he wanted to fish Sunday since he was leaving Monday..............called my friends and they said why not since Wally volunteered to pay for the gas if we would go. We headed for a wreck that we thought no one knew about and when we got there there were three boats on it. So we headed for some natural bottom that we had been lucky on............three boats there. Didn't matter, we caught our limit of snapper there and headed for the edge. I really can't believe how many Large Mingo we caught. We all had a ball catching them and headed back early. Got to Sherman Cove and our buddy Marty, who had just had a cancer/ear operation called and said he was on the way with our usual "first aid kit" which consists of tequila, lime, and salt. Once he got there we all toasted a very successful day of fishing and started planning for a midweek fishing trip. Failed to mention that we got a tagged snapper that I haven't called in yet. Quite a day and hope for some more like this one..........keep the faith...........Ed


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

That's the second taged snapper report from the weekend. Matt (Ocean Man) got a tagged snapper as well. Nice mess of fish. We were one of the crazy folks that decided to brave it on Sunday as well. There were boats galore out there.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job nice looking fish!


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are some nice Mingo's. Good eatin!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

WOW, Did you guys leave any for us. Nice catch Ed and crew. :bowdown


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Those are some fine beeliners!!:bowdown


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice haul of Mingo's. It doesn't hurt as bad only being able to keep 2 Red Snapper a piece when you can get into the Mingo's like that. Good report, its cool to hear you also caught a tagged fish. I called mine in today but all I got was an answering machine telling me to leave my name, phone #, tag #, and when I caught it. I also left length and weight of the fish for them. Hopefully they will call back with some feedback on it. 

Matt


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice haul and really good pics! Thanks...I sure wish I got a chance for the midweek offshore trip...ahhh what a life


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

look like a nice day, good job


----------



## storyteller (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey guys nice catch. Wally is a friend of mine, we used to work together at the VA. If you don't mind, have him give me a call if you think about it. Thanks; Mike Key 850-944-9700.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Very NICE!!!!!!!! Great to see Mingos that size...and for the :takephoto:clap


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:clap nice job


----------

